# Goodbye my sweet Marley



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

As some of you know Marley has been battling cancer for the last year. Sadly we are loosing the fight. Surgery is not an option as his tumors have grown inside his ribcage. He has had 2 heart attacks in the last few weeks and is very sick. He has become lethargic and I can tell he is in pain. We have made the tough decision that it is time to send Marley over the bridge. He goes in saturday morning  I'm so not ready to let him go yet. This dog has been my best friend for the last 11 years and saved my life twice, i just wish I could save his 

My Mar as a young pup

















playing with my boy


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am very sorry Krystal. I know how you feel and there isn't much to say  Hopefully something will help fill the space Marely is leaving behind


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Tears in my eyes at work  I am so sorry Krystal.......poor baby boy. He will always be with you....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you Holly (hugs) I'm just such a mess right now. I don't want my Mar mar to go yet.  It's just not fair. Having the others to care for will probly help out a lot. I'll at least have them here to cuddle and working D will help me keep my mind form exploding.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Tears in my eyes at work  I am so sorry Krystal.......poor baby boy. He will always be with you....


(hugs) thank you so much.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

that sucks krystal im really sorry for what your going through. memories last for ever so marley will always be with you.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Thats a hard decesion for anyone to make and as humas we tend to be greedy and keep them around for our own benefit. You are making the right choice for Marley and he will be pain free running around at the rainbow bridge waiting on you to meet him again one day  Sorry for what you are going through. I had to make the same choice for a older dog we adopted years ago and the cancer eventually took his sight and he had no life left except a painful one and nothing could be done to help him so we sent him to rainbow bridge so he could run and be a healthy dog again


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Krystal, it's one of the hardest things us dog lovers have to go through. Be thinking bout you girl....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> that sucks krystal im really sorry for what your going through. memories last for ever so marley will always be with you.


Thank you so much (hugs)


aprilortego said:


> Thats a hard decesion for anyone to make and as humas we tend to be greedy and keep them around for our own benefit. You are making the right choice for Marley and he will be pain free running around at the rainbow bridge waiting on you to meet him again one day  Sorry for what you are going through. I had to make the same choice for a older dog we adopted years ago and the cancer eventually took his sight and he had no life left except a painful one and nothing could be done to help him so we sent him to rainbow bridge so he could run and be a healthy dog again


Thank you. Yea it's just his time I guess  It really hurts to see him this way and I know he isn't happy anymore. He went form being a high drive non stop dog to not wanting to move and I'm sure he's moping cause he's in pain. I can't even keep him comfterble anymore  Some stupid druggies found a way to smoke fentinal patches and a girl in my town died from one so we can't get them from the vet anymore. It sucks that animals have to be in pain now cause people are stupid.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

DMTWI said:


> Sorry to hear this Krystal, it's one of the hardest things us dog lovers have to go through. Be thinking bout you girl....


Thanks Dave (hugs)


----------



## fabulous (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your dog. My dog is getting older now and I'm all paranoid about losing him now...


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

You are doing what is best for your old man and if you need someone to talk to I am always just a phone (or text) call away.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

So sorry, Krystal!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i have a dry throat over here Krystal.. i'm soo sorry this has to happen ... stay strong, Dosia will be there to comfort you


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Krystal, I honestly don't know what to say, I am crying as I type this, darnit I wish I had made it out sooner to be able to meet him. He is going to play with Pooh bear, she will keep him safe for sure and Mac truck. I am sorry, so very sorry, he had an awesome awesome life with you. I am here if you wanna cry or vent girl, I know how you feel.

RIP Marley, run free at the bridge, Penny will be there to greet you with open arms, and one day we will see you all again.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

make his last few days enjoyable


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Poor dog. Sorry for you both


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

This is very sad ... I am very sorry for your loss Krystal enjoy these last few moments with your best buddy. You are doing the best thing for your best friend he will be in peace and no longer in pain. Stay strong Krystal...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

fabulous said:


> Sorry to hear about your dog. My dog is getting older now and I'm all paranoid about losing him now...


Thank you


RileyRoo said:


> You are doing what is best for your old man and if you need someone to talk to I am always just a phone (or text) call away.


Thanks girl, love you (hugs)


pitbullmamanatl said:


> So sorry, Krystal!


Thanks Lauren (hugs)


cEElint said:


> i have a dry throat over here Krystal.. i'm soo sorry this has to happen ... stay strong, Dosia will be there to comfort you


Thanks Clint (hugs) I'm worried about how he's going to take it too. He loves Marley so much. He was the biggest cry baby when we decided to separate them. All he did was lay next to he fence and mope cause he couldn't be right by his side 


apbtmom76 said:


> Krystal, I honestly don't know what to say, I am crying as I type this, darnit I wish I had made it out sooner to be able to meet him. He is going to play with Pooh bear, she will keep him safe for sure and Mac truck. I am sorry, so very sorry, he had an awesome awesome life with you. I am here if you wanna cry or vent girl, I know how you feel.
> 
> RIP Marley, run free at the bridge, Penny will be there to greet you with open arms, and one day we will see you all again.


Thanks so much Tye (hugs) I love you!! I'm sure the first thing he'll do is go find Mack and start  with Mary Jane lol. I'll tell him to go find Trevienne and stay with her till I get there


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

cEElint said:


> make his last few days enjoyable


Oh I planned on it. I want to make sure he's as happy as possible.


SuthernStyles said:


> Poor dog. Sorry for you both


Thank you.


Sadie said:


> This is very sad ... I am very sorry for your loss Krystal enjoy these last few moments with your best buddy. You are doing the best thing for your best friend he will be in peace and no longer in pain. Stay strong Krystal...


Thanks Tara (hugs)


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

You know they are gonna be havin a great big ole party waiting on us girl. And Phoenix will stand guard for everyone, I love you too girl, I am here if you need anything. Major hugs


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you so much Tye (hugs) you know what I need is a shot of whiskey!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Girl I got you, I am already drinking, shot comin up  Love ya girl, keep ya head high, Marley knows and will love you always. Dang the tears. More hugs


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear Krystal. At least you gave him an excellent life. Stay strong Hun.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Krystal You know how I feel about Marley and I know no words will help how you feel. I will say you are doing the right thing in putting him down. Kaos had cancer in the last few years of his life and when he got really sick for the last time I thought it would pass like all the other times. I took him home and the cancer in his stomach started to hemorrhage and I didn't know it. He slowly bleed to death and I kick myself all the time for not putting him down that morning. When I realized what was going on it was too late and at least he passed quickly but I wish I would have had the heart to put him to sleep rather than him pass at home. Stay strong and just think of the great times you had, it is the only way to make it through this. Please give him kisses from us and (((hug))) to you.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you so much Lisa (hugs)


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Gosh, it's just so hard finding the words, because nothing I say can make it better.

You gave Marley a great life for the past 11 years. What dog could ask for anything more? Now spoil him rotten until Saturday, then let him go. It's what he needs.
Thank you for sharing Marley with us and for posting those pictures of him, I can tell he is a great dog.
((hugs))


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

oh that is just the saddest news Krystal. I can not imagine the pain you are in and will be in for the next few days. So hard for you, but I hope you can take comfort in knowing your making the right decision. I will be thinking of you Saturday morning! Words cant express how sad I am for you and your family.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Krystal.. I'm so very sorry for your pain, and for Marley's. As the posters before me, I know there's nothing that we can say to ease your pain or make it easier for you to handle. Dosia will more than likely experience a bout of depression, but you and Dosia have a bond together and you can help each other through it. Marley will be missed, and always remembered. Please give him a scratch behind the ear for me, and tell him that we love him here in TN. Tell him when he gets to the bridge to please find Debo and Axil and send them my love and for them to please play nicely. If there's anything I can do for you, please let me know.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Im sorry to hear that KG :rain: .. He is the coolest dog and Im glad he was with you or he wouldnt have been. My thoughts are with ya, take care~


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Im so sorry ,, RIP mr marley


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

im so sorry girly  atleast he wont be in pain anymore


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Im so sorry for you Krystal, very hard decision . Glad he has somone who loves him like you to do what is right and help in his fight, not much anyone can say most of us have been through it and we know your pain but its never the same. Hope you and your son handle this ok and can remember the good times you had with marley , Hugs to you and your son ...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you all so much. The kind words have helped me out a lot today.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Krystal, I'm sorry for the loss you now have in your life.
As somebody who has been in the same shoes, I know how difficult this must be for you.
But as hard as it may be, you must know you did what's best...he suffers no more.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Sad news, Krystal. You're making the right decision for the old boy and I'm sure he knows how much you love him.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i am SOOOOO sorry to hear this, it is always a hard desition to make. :hugs:


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

He lived a long happy life. You took very good care of him! Just remember you will see him again,and where he's going now,he will not feel any pain.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

i cannot imagine...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you all so much (hugs)


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Oh no Krystal im so SORRY  RIP Marley xxxxxx


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I knew from your previous posts that this day was coming but we are never truly prepared for it. My heart goes out to you Krystal...make his last few days good ones.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

very sad. I am sorry to hear about Marley. My thoughts are prayers are with you, dosia, and marley (and anyone else in your family). If Marley has a favorite blanket or toy perhaps you could bring it with to the vet. We did this when we put our german shorthair down. Usually she was very tense about going to the vet but it made her comfortable during her last moments. It also helped us to hold her toy on the way home from putting her down. I'm sure dosia can tell marley is in pain and though dosia will miss marley, will understand when they meet again on the other side.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh Krystal, such a hard decision. He's lucky to have someone who cares enough to not make him suffer, he gets to leave feeling loved. Run free and happy Marely!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Peace awaits a great hero and a great friend. 
Thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you all so much. The vet is allowing me to bring him home for a burial on our family property. He will be laid to rest in the flower garden with his best friend Mack Truck, Mary Jane and a pup who passed at a few days old.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this girl.I know there's not enough words I can say to make this any less painful for you.And I can only imagine how hard this is going to be for you and your family,but just think about how he won't be in any pain anymore and you made his life here the best that anybody could have.I'll keep you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks so much Lisa (hugs)


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

there are no words....Marley will always be watching over you once he crosses the Rainbow bridge....have courage my friend, just as Marley always has had for you and your family.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you (hugs)


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Krystal I am sooo sorry. I feel your pain girl. I wish that wishes could make Marley well again. I want you to know that you will be in my thought this saturday and always. Goodbye Marley ol boy I will miss you.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you so much Sharon (hugs) It's been really hard but just watching him today makes me realize yes this is the right decision. I will miss him so much but I can tell by the way he's acting and moving that he is in pain and not happy anymore. The thought of him in pain and suffering makes my heart hurt so much and I can't stand the thought of him hurting so bad. He has been a huge part of my life and I am really going to miss him but it's time to let go, for his sake. Making him stay any longer would just be selfish


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh Krystal, my heart is just bleeding for you. The thought of having to part with either of my babies is like severing a limb... they are like our children and it's like losing a child before dying yourself.. you never want it to happen. dosia will be there to help carry you through, let him lick you and give you all the love that you know he will want to give you in your time of need. Marley will run free like a puppy again at the rainbow bridge with all the other loved dogs that have passed away, and he will wait for you there. 
RIP Marley, you are a loved dog and beloved family member of Krystal and her family and they will miss you. 
I will be thinking of you on Saturday, sending you strengthening vibes to help you get through this, i can't imagine how hard it will be to go there.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Megan thank you so much (hugs) It's just not fair that they can't live as long as us


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

*I saw this on Facebook today,and thought of you.*
Our 14-year-old dog Abbey died last month. The day after she passed away my 4-year-old daughter Meredith was crying and talking about how much she missed Abbey. She asked if we could write a letter to God so that when Abbey got to heaven, God would recognize her. I told her that I thought we could so, and she dictated these words:

Dear God,
Will you please take care of my dog? She died yesterday and is with you in heaven. I miss her very much. I am happy that you let me have her as my dog even though she got sick. 
I hope you will play with her. She likes to swim and play with balls. I am sending a picture of her so when you see her you will know that she is my dog. I really miss her.
Love, Meredith

We put the letter in an envelope with a picture of Abbey and Meredith and addressed it to God/Heaven. We put our return address on it. Then Meredith pasted several stamps on the front of the envelope because she said it would take lots of stamps to get the letter all the way to heaven. That afternoon she dropped it into the letter box at the post office. A few days later, she asked if God had gotten the letter yet. I told her that I thought He had. 
Yesterday, there was a package wrapped in gold paper on our front porch addressed, 'To Meredith' in an unfamiliar hand. Meredith opened it. Inside was a book by Mr. Rogers called, 'When a Pet Dies.' Taped to the inside front cover was the letter we had written to God in its opened envelope. On the opposite page was the picture of Abbey & Meredith and this note:

Dear Meredith,
Abbey arrived safely in heaven. Having the picture was a big help and I recognized her right away.
Abbey isn't sick anymore. Her spirit is here with me just like it stays in your heart. Abbey loved being your dog. Since we don't need our bodies in heaven, I don't have any pockets to keep your picture in so I am sending it back to you in this little book for you to keep and have something to remember Abbey by.
Thank you for the beautiful letter and thank your mother for helping you write it and sending it to me. What a wonderful mother you have. I picked her especially for you. I send my blessings every day and remember that I love you very much. By the way, I'm easy to find. I am wherever there is love.

Love, God


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you so much girl (hugs)


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

May peace find you and yours in times of need. I too was caught off guard this year, losing two dogs. One to the heat, and the other to Lyme. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

This really isnt fair,wish they lived as long as us, im really sorry. The good thing is he will feel peace, be young again, an pain free. I lost my toy poodle 5 yrs ago, i know its hard to lose a best friend because she was mine  Please give him a hug for me, R.I.P Marley


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you so much. My sister and my brother are here giving him lots of love.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey girl, I'm so sorry about Marley. I can't imagine how hard it is on you & your family. Stay strong.


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey kg..

This is my first post in a while, I have been super busy with work and other things and haven't had time to get on the site. I guess I picked an awkward time to log on. Awkward in the way that its a bad time since Marley is going to be making a big journey, but good because you know he will no longer be suffering anymore.

I had to put my last dog down, Cuddles, on december 23, 09. It wasn't a very merry xmas that year  I think about that boy all the time and have accidentally called Whitman "Cuddles" on more than one occasion. 

Well it looks like Marley will be waiting for you and he'll be ready to have fun when you see him again. Best wishes for you and the fam.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you guys so much for all the prayers and kind words (hugs)


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

I haven't logged on for a few days... Krystal, ((hugs)) to you and your family!
I am so sorry that you are having to face this.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry. There's just never enough time, is there? Hugs and best wishes to you and yours while you deal with your sadness.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Thinking of you and your son today hope the 2 of you are coping well , so hard on kids they dont alwasy understand whats best vs what they want { with adults its greed with kids its just they dont always understand} ... RIP Marley.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I wish you speedy healing and tell D boy I said he has to keep you extra busy! Marley was very lucky to have an unselfish owner that helped him a fulfilling life.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you all so much. Angel he's actually taking it way better than I am. We told him that Marley had to go to heaven but he is an angel now so he can watch over him forever. He looked up and pointed at a cloud and said, "Marley's up there now?" I couldn't help but break into tears. He misses him too, but he's accepted it pretty quick. Me, I just can't stop crying, my house is too quiet and I have a deep pain in my chest that just won't go away.  I want my dog back, but I know he can't be here anymore


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwww Krystal, is good your son is so brave, HUGS girl, I am just sittin here cryin with you, I thought about y'all on Sat while I was at the show. I'm here if you need me girl. :hug:


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

kg420 said:


> Thank you all so much. Angel he's actually taking it way better than I am. We told him that Marley had to go to heaven but he is an angel now so he can watch over him forever. He looked up and pointed at a cloud and said, "Marley's up there now?" I couldn't help but break into tears. He misses him too, but he's accepted it pretty quick. Me, I just can't stop crying, my house is too quiet and I have a deep pain in my chest that just won't go away.  I want my dog back, but I know he can't be here anymore


you got my allergys are acting up. im really sorry for your loss, and your sons a little trooper. you just gotta remember the big mans got a plan for everything. a new opportunity will come and help fill the hole in your heart. stay positive, i know you hurt and i know its hard :hug: but we're here for you


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

so sorry for you and yours K I know how it is as I lost an old friend to same... my heart goes out to you


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you guys so much. It's still really hard


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Ugh - I've been gone.... so very sorry to hear about Marley. Hopefully, time will soften the wound but not the memories!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

HappyPuppy said:


> Ugh - I've been gone.... so very sorry to hear about Marley. Hopefully, time will soften the wound but not the memories!!


Thank you so much. I still talk to him every day when I go out to give him flowers.


----------

